# Forum About Russia Music, Songs, Lyrics  Куда бежишь, тропинка милая?

## grafrich

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=03JkH5VL7yg 
Куда бежишь, тропинка милая?       To where do you go, sweet little path? 
Куда бежишь, тропинка милая,       Where do you go, sweet little path,
Куда зовёшь, куда ведёшь?            Where do you call, where do you lead?
Кого ждала, кого любила я,            For whom I waited, whom I loved,
Ты не догонишь, не вернёшь.          You will not catch up with, you will not return. 
За той рекой, за тихой рощицей,     Beyond this river, beyond this peaceful glade,
Где мы гуляли с ним вдвоём,           Where we walked, the two of us together,
Плывёт луна, любви помощница,      Float moon, helper of love,
Напоминает мне о нём.                   Reminding me of him. 
Была девчонка я беспечная,           I was a carefree girl,
От счастья глупая была.                About happiness I was foolish.
Моя подружка бессердечная          My heartless friend
Мою любовь подстерегла.              my love waylaid.  
И отняла его неверного                 And took him away unfaithfully
У всех счастливых на виду,           on all happy in sight,              (?!)
Ох ты печаль моя безмерная,         oh you, my boundless sorrow,
Кому пожалуюсь пойду.                to whom I complain I will go      (to whom I will go and complain?) 
Куда куда, тропинка милая,           Where where, sweet little path,
Куда зовёшь, куда ведёшь?            To where do you call, to where do you lead?
Кого ждала, кого любила я,            For whom I waited, whom I loved, 
Уж не догонишь, не вернёшь.         Really you won't catch up with, you will not return.
Кого ждала, кого любила я,            for whom I waited, whom I loved, 
Уж не догонишь, не вернёшь.         Really you won't catch up with, you will not return. 
Is this more or less right?

----------

